
Bitcoin Privacy Tool “Coinshuffle” Sees First Transaction - cdvonstinkpot
http://www.coindesk.com/bitcoin-privacy-advances-first-coinshuffle-transaction/
======
eDelphiero
Nice to see that oldtimer Bitcoin is following Nxt in implementing
Coinshuffle. I believe that Nxt is the only blockchain who runs the
Coinshuffle protocol native in the core. Or am I wrong?

